# Have You Ever Seen?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I had a job today with Kitchen sink, laundry line and lav sink backing into the shower. Toilet and whole other bathroom working fine. 

The lav was on the other side of the toilet from the shower. Cable down laundry vent, kitchen clean out, and shower drain would come up lav vent. Lav felt like it was going up shower p-trap. 

Felt like I made the blind tee than I bound up in the cage of my go50 multiple times bad. Seems like a sideways tee.

Any ideas, it's not rare here for L/L K/S and shower to tie together before main. I have never seen this with the lav also when the toilet separates them. 

Sold a camera for next week, just looking for any ideas of experiences with the same crap.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Are these old CI drains or plastic. Old CI drains can be built up in fittings so bad it directs the cable weird. Might be crossing over though a san cross, also could be ST's or combos in backwards.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Epox said:


> Are these old CI drains or plastic. Old CI drains can be built up in fittings so bad it directs the cable weird. Might be crossing over though a san cross, also could be ST's or combos in backwards.



It's CI, they have some of the stupidest plumbing in this area. This must have been a friday house. I have seen 2- 4 x2 crosses with the 2" leaded over put together to get the right height to the flange in that hood. 

I was thinking the same, we had our pump truck pull a vac on a tee like this with a broken piece of CI sitting on the twin L. The sludge coming out of the c/o for the K/s looked like dirt. 

I feel bad, I hate not opening a drain and she just bought the house and has very little $.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Might be something like this, welcome to Oklahoma:thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Might be something like this, welcome to Oklahoma:thumbsup:


Yep...painfully common here. Those twin el's are all over Oklahoma City.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Yep...painfully common here. Those twin el's are all over Oklahoma City.



I don't know that a-holes name but he sure got around. :blink:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> I don't know that a-holes name but he sure got around. :blink:


A-Hole? No way man. He is your best friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> A-Hole? No way man. He is your best friend. :thumbsup:



Yes and no. It's great when his stuff messes up. It sucks when your doing a small or med repair on a bid and end up chasing his stupidity. I have adjusted pricing in some neighborhoods because of it. 

We also have a whole subdivision with taped and bricked over santees because he was to lazy to bring the c/o out. We get a leak in slab under sink call 5-6 times a year, because of it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> A-Hole? No way man. He is your best friend. :thumbsup:


He can be your best friend or worst enemy. IMO best solution if to open up flooring and cut it out. No effect way to clear a line like that.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd send him and the guy that invented Orangeburg a commission check if they were still around.

For the homeowner, it creates a vacuum.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That reminds me Will how does that Eel deal with egged out orangeburg? I am trying to get a fixer upper.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> That reminds me Will how does that Eel deal with egged out orangeburg? I am trying to get a fixer upper.



About as well as any other machine with Orangeburg Not very well. I'll clean Clay, Concrete, or Cast Iron all day long, but Orangeburg I push replacements on. I think it is a ticking time bomb and the customer is better off having me dig it up.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I did a 48 year old orangeburg line last week. Pulled back lots of muddy roots, but it flows. He thinks it's going to last. He actually said "well, it's lasted almost fifty years, probably go fifty more."

Also it goes under his in ground swimming pool. :whistling2:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> I did a 48 year old orangeburg line last week. Pulled back lots of muddy roots, but it flows. He thinks it's going to last. He actually said "well, it's lasted almost fifty years, probably go fifty more."
> 
> Also it goes under his in ground swimming pool. :whistling2:



The deeper the depth the Orangeburg is the flatter it gets......


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I had the same issue once. What i did capped off all two lines and vents and used my ram got the sucker free and ran camera. ya they had a double nity there and wet vented two fixtures


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

Videoed one last week. It had cast, abs, sdr, transite, and orangeburg. Yeah its getting replaced. Its like a damn rollercoaster watching the head go up and down and left and right.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> I did a 48 year old orangeburg line last week. Pulled back lots of muddy roots, but it flows. He thinks it's going to last. He actually said "well, it's lasted almost fifty years, probably go fifty more."
> 
> Also it goes under his in ground swimming pool. :whistling2:


Yup, getting them to replace can be like pulling teeth. They think it should be the same price as when installed way back when. 
Cutting in some C/O's can be fun too. No guarantee's


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

There's a whole subvision in west suburb of Chicagoland have orangeburg sewer pipes... I did install those when I was a kid, for downspout drainage.. I think my ex company still have the orangeburg beveling tool kit.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

What size drain? We have that happen here often with a 3 inch double y or combo with a 3 inch wet vent. The blockage is at the bottom of the combo forcing the cable back to the vent. I have a cable that I have bent up pretty bad just for this kind of stoppages and with a little luck can get it to a co. Then I tie of our hydro jet and clean the fitting.


----------

